# Rage - es wird Zeit für einen Patch



## Benutzername (7. Oktober 2011)

*Rage - es wird Zeit für einen Patch*

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines halbwegs brauchbaren PCs mit einem 2,4 Ghz Core 2 Duo, 4 GB Ram, einer GeForce GTX 260 und Windows XP SP 3. Nachdem ich vorgestern 21 GB (!) vorausgeladen hatte, habe ich heute morgen versucht, Rage zu spielen. Bereits als ich es gewagt habe, in den Grafikeinstellungen herumzuspielen, ist es abgestürzt. Nach einem Neustart und einem Grafiktreiber-Update auf Version 285.38 konnte ich immerhin die ersten paar Ödland-Missionen spielen, und abgesehen von den bekannten Textur-Streaming-Problemen war ich ziemlich begeistert. Allerdings stürzt das Spiel immer wieder ab, wenn ich einen neuen (oder alten) Abschnitt betrete. Das gleiche passiert, wenn man den Fehler begeht, ein Savegame zu laden. 

Hat jemand die gleichen Probleme? Ich hoffe jedenfalls auf einen Patch, der aus diesem Bug-Desaster ein vernünftiges Spiel macht. Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich mehr von id Software erwartet als eine lausige Konsolen-Portierung voller Fehler.


----------



## BOMBER2 (7. Oktober 2011)

bei mir stürzt es immer nach der intro sequenz ab -.-

es kommt die meldung " rage funktioniert nicht mehr " das wars ...
gibts vll ne lösung oder en patch ? 

mein system ist ein 2500k 8 gig ram und eine gtx 560ti


----------



## Hawkins (7. Oktober 2011)

Läuft bei mir (i7 930, Radeon HD 5870) bis jetzt (ca 1h gespielt) problemlos. Hab konstante 60 FPS. Mit dem ATI Beta Treiber für Rage und der im Rageforum geposteten rageconfig.cfg sind bei mir auch die Texturbugs verschwunden. Probleme beim Spielstand laden oder Abstürze sind mir bis jetzt nicht unter gekommen.

Anfangs ist das Game bei mir aber auch permanent gecrasht beim Start, musste dann Tripplebuffering im ATi Catalyst abschalten(oder Vsync auf Always on stellen dann geht es auch mit tripple buffering) dann startete es ganz normal.


----------



## b3nder79 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hab mal eine Frage zum Gameplay.
Als ich zu Beginn die Pistole bekommen habe, konnte ich normal zoomen. (Wie in jedem Shooter eben).
Seit ich das Fernrohr habe, habe ich nur noch diesen Riesenzoom.

Ist das normal, oder kann man auch weiterhin normal zoomen, also über Kimme und Korn?

Wäre dankbar über Hilfe.

Grüße


----------



## Hawkins (7. Oktober 2011)

Mit anderen Waffen hat man dann auch Kimme und Korn(zb mit dem ersten Sturmgewehr) bzw andere optics. Das Fernrohr kann man mit Pistole, Boomerang und der ersten Schrotflinte benutzen, also wohl mit allen Einhand- Waffen. Mit der 2. Schrotflinte und dem Sturmgewehr geht das Fernrohr dann nicht mehr. 

Wie/ob man bei der Pistole mit dem Fernrohr wieder die normalen Ironsights anschaltet weis ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Benutzername (15. Oktober 2011)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Mit anderen Waffen hat man dann auch Kimme und Korn(zb mit dem ersten Sturmgewehr) bzw andere optics. Das Fernrohr kann man mit Pistole, Boomerang und der ersten Schrotflinte benutzen, also wohl mit allen Einhand- Waffen. Mit der 2. Schrotflinte und dem Sturmgewehr geht das Fernrohr dann nicht mehr.
> 
> Wie/ob man bei der Pistole mit dem Fernrohr wieder die normalen Ironsights anschaltet weis ich leider auch nicht.


 
Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, das Fernrohr zu verkaufen. Eine andere fällt mir auch nicht ein.

Nachdem der dringend nötige Patch nun erschienen ist, hab ich mich nun schon über 23 Stunden raubend und mordend durch das Ödland bewegt. Die Geschichte ist zwar etwas lahm, aber die Grafik und die Schießereien sind erstklassig. Rage hatte zwar einen holprigen Start, aber mittlerweile ist es ein richtig gutes Spiel geworden. Ich hoffe auf reichlich Download Content, und zwar auf solchen, der über Ausrüstung und Waffen hinausgeht.

Danke id für dieses Spiel.


----------



## tavrosffm (15. Oktober 2011)

na ja der patch kommt für die meißten eigentlich zu spät.
für die die es aufgrund technischer probleme noch nicht spielen konnten ist´s toll.
mal wieder ein zeichen für konsumenten ein spiel erst bei release zu kaufen wenn es denn auch wirklich fertig ist.
bestes beispiel crysis 2 mit dx 11 grafik nachreichung monate später.
da werde ich als release käufer natürlich nur belohnt wenn es sich lohnt ein spiel nochmals durchzuspielen was bei beiden genannten spielen wohl nicht der fall sein wird. 

ich denke ich bin auch bald durch und muss sagen ich hätte auch sehr viel mehr erwartet.87% der pcg sind gerade so ok um mal nicht wieder die diskussion aufzumachen.
aber den oft gelobten schießereien kann ich nichts abgewinnen.
die trefferzonen sind viel zu ungenau und auch trotz mehrerer kopftreffer scheinen die gegner ihre vorgescriptete sterbeanimation durchführen zu müssen.
daher kann man also auch getrost auf andere körperteile zielen um den gegner umzulegen.
das dauert natürlich etwas länger und kostet mehr munition macht aber wie gesagt das genaue zielen überflüssig.
von daher haben die schießereien einen touch von moohrhuhn bzw. konsolen shooter.
einzige ausnahme ist ein treffer mit dem snipergewehr bzw wenn auf einen zombies (banditen teilweise auch) brüllend zugerannt kommen.
warum das spiel also doch eine ü 80 wertung verdient...weil es eben versucht so ziemlich alles zu zeigen (tolle grafik, open world,rollenspiel,fps action,rennaction) aaaaber (großes aber  ) so ziemlich alles nicht wirklich konsequent und super umsetzt.
schade eigentlich.


----------



## shooot3r (15. Oktober 2011)

kann man das so einstellen das man nicht immer die rechte maustaste zum zielen gedrückt halten muss?`habe im menü nichts gefunden dazu.

mfg


----------



## HitmanFan (16. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir leidet Rage unter tierischem Tearing, was das Spiel wirklich unspielbar macht.

Seit dem patch kann man nun zwar Vsync einstellen, allerdings schaltet sich diese 
automatisch wieder aus, sobald ich das Menü verlasse.

Habe auch schon über den Grafikkartentreiber Vsync dauerhaft eingestellt, half allerdings leider auch nicht.

Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann, den sonst werd ich das Spiel wohl nie spielen können... 

Hab eine GTX 570 und nen i7 2600k drin, an der Hardware dürfts wohl nicht liegen.


----------



## rohan123 (21. Oktober 2011)

Nach dem ich mit Crysis 2 nach dem DX 11 Update leider sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hatte, traute ich mich anfangs nicht, Rage zu kaufen, da ich befürchtete, das Selbe wieder zu erleben. Der erste Post in diesem Thread liest sich frappant ähnlich zu dem, wie es mir in Crysis 2 gegangen ist, und leider immer noch geht. Aber ich wollte wenigstens ein aktuelles Game zocken, und so sprang ich über meinen Schatten, und kaufte es gestern über Steam. Zuvor installierte ich natürlich den Beta GeForce 285er Treiber. Der erste Patch für Rage ist ja angeblich schon im Spiel bei Steam integriert.

Und ich muss sagen: Läuft wie Butter. Kein absturz, und nicht das geringste Ruckeln. Und das mit GPU-Trsncoding auf on, und einer Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 und "nur" einem Zweikerner.


Mein System:
Core 2 Duo E 8400
Asus P5E Mainboard /Intel X38 Chipset)
4 GB DDR2 Ram
GeForce GTX 470 1,2 GB RAM
Windows 7 64 Bit

Warum er Crysis 2 mit DX 11  nicht mochte, entzieht sich meiner Logik, aber so sind PCs nun leider mal..


----------



## tavrosffm (21. Oktober 2011)

ich habe es nun auch durch und es lief geschmeidig mit einer ati 5770 und einem amd 965 und 8 gb ram.
mal hier und da ein paar kurze textur nachlader aber die sind mit dem patch behoben worden.

auch wenn es schon viele gesagt haben kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen nochmal über das ende des games die augen zu verdrehen.
das geht mal gar nicht und ist so mit abstand das schlechteste ende in der spielegeschichte.
zumindest fällt mir kein anderes game mit so einem unwürdigen ende ein.
zum spiel selbst habe ich ja weiter oben meinen senf gegeben und das hat sich bis zum ende so durchgezogen.
auf jeden fall spielenswert aber nicht wie erhofft und versprochen hervorragend.


----------



## Eizo89 (9. November 2011)

so, mal wieder den thread aktualisieren^^

habe rage jetzt ca. 1 woche...und es läuft mehr schlecht asl recht - aus technischen gründen...
nach dem ich jetzt mal endlich nen treiber gefunden habe mit dem das spiel startet musste ich dennoch ncoh viel am treiber rumschrauben, um das spiel am laufen zu halten.
das ergebnis: das spiel läuft (bisher) mehr oder weniger, wobei ich derzeit an einer stelle aufgrund ständiger abstürze hänge (hoffe dass ich das iwi in den griff bekomme!)..
die optik ist mehr als bescheiden, tearing, texturnachlader etc...also das ganze programm. insbesondere nervend ist, dass texturen bei betreten eines neuen levelabschnittes oft nicht geladen werden und das spiel dies auch erst nach beenden und neustarten des games tut!
zum treiber: ich habe den aktuellsten treiber runtergeladen, installiert und siehe da...nichts geht mehr...daraufhin den rage-treiber installiert..immer noch probleme...dann auf gut glück einfach in steam den "aktuellen" treiber für meine grafikkarte runtergeladen (rechtsklick auf rage)...wie egsagt, bin jetzt nicht daheim und weiß nicht genau, welche version das nun ist. aber damit ging das spiel dann. achja, das update des spiels selbst brachte außer den einstellmöglichkeiten keine besserung. im gegenteil: wenn ich ingame die grafikeinstellungen (von denen es ja nunmal nicht gerade viele gibt!) ändere werden grafikfehler und abstürze fabriziert: mit aktiviertem VSYNC zu spielen ist bei mir völlig unmöglich.
v-sync einschalten führt zum absturz des spiels, ebenso aa, filtering und catalyst AI...d.h. im treibermenü ist quasi alles auf performance...(hab einen treiber via steam runtergeladen, muss mal daheim nachschauen welcher das ist). desweiteren geht ja noch so eine ominöse config-datei in foren rum, die die probleme in den griff bekommen soll. wenn ich diese jedoch gemäß den anleitungen erstelle bzw. reinkopiere sind die texturen weg und alles ist...blau 

mein system:

i5, 2,4 ghz
ati 5770 hd
4 gb ram

@tavrosffm : da du die selbe graka hast wollt ich dich fragen, ob du spezielle treiber/einstellungen gewählt hast? oder hat sonst jemand noch eine idee, wasi ch amchen könnte?

versteht mich nciht falsch, das game macht spass und ich will au net rumflamen...aber ich habe dafür geld gezahlt und ein unfertiges produkt erhalten, welches bisher einen patch bekommen hat, welches die probleme zwar etwas- aber keineswegs vollständig gelöst hat!


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. November 2011)

Habe ähnliche Probleme wie Eizo89 und finde es eine Frechheit, dass das nach über 5 Wochen noch immer nicht gefixt wurde. Ist in diesem Jahrtausend noch mit einem 2. Patch zu rechnen?


----------



## Batze (11. November 2011)

Also ich kann nicht klagen.
Hab auch schon einen etwas betagten PC -Intel Dual Core 3,17 GTX 260 4 GB Ram Win7
Läuft flüssig und abstürze hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. November 2011)

Das Nachladeproblem habe ich jetzt durch tweaks in der ini gelöst. Trotzdem habe ich alle paar Minuten Abstürze. Ich muss feststellen, dass ID hier großen Müll fabriziert hat und sich nichtmal um eine Lösung bemüht. Was ist nur aus meinen früheren Helden geworden...Konsolenportierer der schlechten Sorte.


----------



## tavrosffm (11. November 2011)

Eizo89 schrieb:


> .....
> @tavrosffm : da du die selbe graka hast wollt ich dich fragen, ob du spezielle treiber/einstellungen gewählt hast? oder hat sonst jemand noch eine idee, wasi ch amchen könnte?


 
ich hatte den beta treiber drauf.
der kam so ca. 1-2 tage nach rage raus und sollte wohl für bf3 und rage optimiert sein.
ich hoffe mal dass du bei der installation der neuen treiber auch immer an das deinstallieren des alten treibers denkst oder?
hast du eventuell im ccc treibermenü irgendwelche sachen eingeschaltet die zu problemen führen?
bis auf den auf den erhöhten blickwinkel hab ich nichts an der config von rage geändert (also texturnachlade optimierungen oder so).
im prinzip lief das spiel ruckelfrei auf relativ hohen einstellungen.
was ich aber auch immer ausstelle ist der unschärfe effekt.
hast du die 5770 auch mit 1024 gb ram?


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. November 2011)

Der Fehler scheint recht eindeutig an der Catalyst-AI zu liegen. Ist diese eingeschaltet, kommt es laufend zu Abstürzen.

Das Problem ist allerdings, wenn ich diese abschalte kommt es zu merkwürdigen Darstellungsfehlern. Die Texturen werden zügig nachgeladen, aber teilweise falsch dargestellt (schachbrettartig). Egal was ich ingame oder im Treiber aktiviere oder abschalte, der Darstellungsfehler bleibt.


----------

